# Has Dubai Changed much in a Year???



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I´m getting itchy feet again and I have some people trying to get me back to Dubai!!!

In some way´s I miss it, but at the same time I do really like life in Portugal/Spain so I´m not sure what to do....

have things gotten any better/worse since I left last July. has the cost of living changed(day to day costs. not rentals) 

......

mayotom


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Didn't even realise you's gone! You must be missing Jockeys eh?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mayotom said:


> has the cost of living changed(day to day costs. not rentals)
> 
> ......
> 
> mayotom


Day to day costs are pretty much the same as last year


----------



## RaymondLaFourchette (Mar 13, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Day to day costs are pretty much the same as last year


Could you give some samples of day to day cost?
Lunch?
1 liter of gasoline?
1 beer in a bar?
...?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

RaymondLaFourchette said:


> Could you give some samples of day to day cost?
> Lunch?
> 1 liter of gasoline?
> 1 beer in a bar?
> ...?


Lunch - Hmm, AED10-1000
Gas - AED7/gallon
Beer - AED19-40 depends where you go.


----------

